# I want to write a story a story about DP/DR and raise awareness. Looking for help.



## michellemx (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello everyone,

This is a bit of an unusual post but I'm a journalism grad student based in New York and for my thesis project I want to write a narrative about DP/DR. I should start by disclosing that I have intimate knowledge of the disorder. Having been a witness of it on a daily basis for some time now, I know all about the struggles, frustrations and silent suffering that the condition causes. It can truly ruin lives even though nothing appears to be the matter on the surface.

Not only that, going through the health care system in search of answers, I am continuously shocked and dismayed by how little research and awareness exists out there about one of the most common psychiatric problems affecting us today - health care practitioners included. I'm sure all of you are no stranger to this. As a result, I have decided to take it into my own hands and dedicate my thesis to shedding light on this important yet very misunderstood issue.

In order to do so I need help from the DP/DR community. Since it is an extremely human, personal experience I will need to profile just that. I am looking for anyone who is willing to share how DP/DR has impacted their life - whether you are still going through it or have overcome it. Think a New Yorker-style article and you'll know what I'm going for.

DP/DR has unfortunately been a constant in my life, and by doing this I'm hoping it will be a healing process as well. This is definitely NOT fake or a scam. Once we do decide to proceed with interviews and such I will supply ample proof of my identity (and of course I'd expect you to do so as well).

If this sounds like something that would interest you, please send me a message and I'd be happy to chat. If you have a story, then I am willing to listen and tell it.

Some housekeeping bits:

- Since traveling for this project is not a luxury I can afford, the main subjects of my story will need to be in the New York area as well or somewhere nearby I can get to for interviews. With that said, I'd love to hear from everyone who wants to share their experience to inform and add depth to the story.

- For journalistic integrity and to adhere to the requirements of the thesis, my sources cannot be anonymous. I know for some it will be a lot to ask for, but such is what I have to work with. However, please don't let this discourage you from reaching out. Like I said, I'd love to hear from everyone and the details can always be worked out later.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Maybe you could do Skype online interviews for people in other parts of the world???


----------



## michellemx (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm open to that idea for sure. To establish trust and facilitate a more natural conversation I just figured it'd be best to be able to meet in person.


----------



## Photogenic_Potato (Mar 16, 2016)

michellemx said:


> I'm open to that idea for sure. To establish trust and facilitate a more natural conversation I just figured it'd be best to be able to meet in person.


iunderstand that, but yeah i would totally be open to skype talks man.


----------



## Derealisation (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi,

Your thesis sounds interesting, I'm wanting to do the same and raise awareness on the subject! I want to do this through photography. If you were to photograph your story, what would be in it and why?

Thank you.


----------



## BanterDPD (Sep 21, 2016)

If you are in NY area probably good idea to interview some of the doctors at the DP research unit - for your thesis to be thorough you will need input from sufferers and professionals alike.


----------

